# Safe Water temps



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What do you think is a safe water temperature for going out without cold weather gear? 70?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

you could here in a couple weeks say 64 or so


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I feel that the question does not have a specific answer. A lot has to do with your condition and how fast you can get back into the kayak. I guess what I'm tring to say is, in two weeks the tourious will be invading the beaches and swimming in the ocean no matter what the temp is. So you have to make the choice for yourself.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

No matter how warm it is, why not carry a a dry bag (15 bucks) with some warm clothes in it? Those formulas about 100 or 120 degrees total water and air temps are just great until it's your cold, shivering a$$ paddling back home.


----------

